# Been offered job in Toronto - visa advice needed!



## shiantan (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi,

I have just been offered a job in Toronto! I am a British citizen in Toronto at the moment on a tourist visa. The company I will be working for have said that they will sponsor me for my permanent residency via the PnP program.

I am just trying to sort out a start date with them and needed some advice...

Am I allowed to start working for them when I make my permanent residency application, or do I need to apply for a temporary work visa at the same time? What are the steps for applying? I have heard that there may be more than one type of work visa available... is this true? If so, which one will be processed quicker?

I have been reading through the cic website and there does not seem to be a clear answer to my questions... I need help quickly so that I can get back to my potential employers asap!

Please help! Thanks!

Shian


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

shiantan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just been offered a job in Toronto! I am a British citizen in Toronto at the moment on a tourist visa. The company I will be working for have said that they will sponsor me for my permanent residency via the PnP program.
> 
> ...


Congratulations... I cant help you in the visa front but i would like to ask you a question or 2:

How did you get the job offer? Did it take long?

What professional field do you work in?


----------



## shiantan (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi, I was pretty lucky as I managed to get an interview with the Canadian arm of the company that I was working for lined up for when I got to Toronto whilst I was still in the UK. They didn't have a role for me lined up at the time but wanted to meet me as I was looking to stay in the same role that I was performing in the UK. Fortunately they offered me a job a few days later. I've only been in Toronto for 2 weeks so far!

I had also been applying for jobs from the UK via Monster but had found it difficult to get my foot in the door from over there as it only seems to be the larger firms that are set up to take on foreign nationals. I am a chartered accountant by the way.

I hope this helps! Good luck!


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

shiantan said:


> Hi, I was pretty lucky as I managed to get an interview with the Canadian arm of the company that I was working for lined up for when I got to Toronto whilst I was still in the UK. They didn't have a role for me lined up at the time but wanted to meet me as I was looking to stay in the same role that I was performing in the UK. Fortunately they offered me a job a few days later. I've only been in Toronto for 2 weeks so far!
> 
> I had also been applying for jobs from the UK via Monster but had found it difficult to get my foot in the door from over there as it only seems to be the larger firms that are set up to take on foreign nationals. I am a chartered accountant by the way.
> 
> I hope this helps! Good luck!


Shiantan, you are a very lucky person. Imagine! on a tourist visa and in two weeks you got a job. Why not ask your employer if they know of a firm or the government where you can apply for a work permit. CONGRATULATIONS!


----------

